

APT leverages Microsoft TechNET's user profiles to encode cnc ip [pdf] - KeepTalking
https://www2.fireeye.com/rs/fireye/images/rpt-apt17.pdf

======
KeepTalking
IoCs: [https://github.com/fireeye/iocs](https://github.com/fireeye/iocs)

